# Any reviews of NT Equine - Natalia Thorpe...



## eventer11 (13 June 2016)

any recent reviews of Natalia Thorpe, NT Equine, saw some mixed reviews on Facebook so wanted to ask before i make any commitments.

Thanks


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (13 June 2016)

T's & C's of forum use OP - not allowed to discuss dealers................


----------

